# Gazelle F63 Rear Bed



## 99914 (Jul 6, 2006)

Hi Folks got a bit of a stupid question to ask. I bought a F63 a few months ago and have only ever used the over cab bed. Last weekend some friends popped down to where we were camping and decided to stay so we tried to make up the rear bed. Does anybody have any pictures as to where the right cushions go as it appears we have a gap between the tv cupboard and the rear wall.
Thanks Gord


----------



## 105544 (Jul 1, 2007)

*gazelle rear bed*

hi
my father in law has a v63 which i think is the same an L shape bed and he had trouble when he bought his but he has sussed it out now,there is a spare small cushion about 9" x 12" which you use, if you want i can get him to photograph it and send it to you, the bed i mean not the cushion !! Geoff


----------



## 99914 (Jul 6, 2006)

Thanks for that it makes sense I thought they were all for the dinette bed
Cheers Gord


----------

